# Storage in Spain



## peteandgill (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,

We are planning an extended trip to Spain over the winter and need to find secure, good quality storage facilities for the months of December and January.

Stones of Benidorm has been suggested, but when I tried to ring them using the nos. on their website, the first number just rang out, the second was dead and the mobile number connected to a very nice chap in the Basque country who explained that he often got unexpected calls from English people looking for storage facilities!

This does not fill me full of confidence regarding Stones!

I've found 'Caravan Inn' near Girona - looks like a professional outfit, but I would prefer to be further South - near Alicante airport, or even Almeria.

Anyone got any suggestions - the place does need to be well established with high levels of security to keep my insurers happy.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I would suggest http://royalparking.es/en/. They are next to the airport in Alicante, they take you to the airport and pick you up when you return.

Used them for years when we had a car there and we were flying to Spain.

Mike


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

You could check out Euronautica at Calpe which is a bit north of Benidorm. They have long term storage for motorhomes and caravans as well as boats. There is the option of secure storage outside in a compound or inside in a 'hanger' style building. They can also help with repairs. The link below should take you to their website.

http://www.euronautica.com/en/caravans-parking

Another possibility is Parking El Verger near Denia

www.parkingelverger.com

We have not used either but picked up their leaflets in case of need. Euronautica were very helpful when we called in earlier this year.


----------



## peteandgill (Jun 8, 2013)

*Thanks for the information*

Hi,

In the end we've opted to park the van at Royal Parking, close to Alicante airport. It seems secure and, though its really is a standard airport parking lot, it does promote itself specifically as place where motorhomes are welcome.

Our insurers are happy with it (for an extra £35.00 premium, fair do's)
the parking has a shuttle bus to the airport, The fare back to Manchester with Ryan Air is just £32.00 each, and we can pick a service bus from the Airport to Buxton which will drop us about 500 yds from our front door.

Can it be this simple? Let's hope so....

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds ideal, however you did not mention the costs of the storage.

cabby


----------



## peteandgill (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,

Storage cost - £160 for two months, sounds a lot, but less than the fuel and ferry cost of driving back, plus the van is ready and waiting for us to head off to Andalucia and Portugal in Febuary. 

Anyway, the deciding factor was really where will our insurers would accept as a storage location, and they seemed happier with an 'airport parking' solution than a specialist caravan storage facility.

Not sure how we'll return in March, still mulling over the ferry from Northern Spain or driving up to Cherbourg/St Malo.


----------

